# Town ditches traffic lights to cut accidents



## MrFSS (Sep 28, 2007)

BERLIN (Reuters) - A town council in Germany has decided the best way of improving road safety is to remove all traffic lights and stop signs downtown.

Full story is *HERE*.


----------

